# The Others



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't know about you, but I thought that this movie was awesome. It was kinda hard to follow at the end, but it was great. Have you seen it yet, and what were your opinions?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm looking forward to seeing this. I'm waiting for my rental through Netflix.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Two reasons to watch this movie:

1. Nicole
2. Kidman

p.s. it was a great movie and really creepy


----------



## steve24 (Apr 26, 2002)

It's a really good movie. There are quite a few ghostly bumps and noises in the rear speakers, and the ending is really shocking!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Honestly I fell asleep during the movie (I watched it at home on DVD). I liked what I saw but it obviously didn't capture my full attention. My wife was watching it with me and she said that she wasn't very impressed by it. She claimed that it was very predictable. She is very difficult to please though.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

If your wife could predict the ending of that movie, then you REALLY need to exploit her skills. LOL.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Spoiler



I enjoyed the movie but was a little disappointed at the ending. I kind of wish they hadn't done the "point of view" thing because it had already been done in the sixth sense.



On the other hand, the story telling was good so it's well worth checking out.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't checked out any of the special features on the second disc yet. Does anybody have The Others and has checked these out? They look really good. I'll have to investigate that further once I FINALLY get out of school.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

If I would have stayed awake I am sure that I would have found the movie enyoyable. If I like a movie you can rest assured that my wife hates it and vice versa.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Almost bought it on DVD at Walmart last Saturday, but for some reason I didnt...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I finally found Arachnophobia on DVD at Circuit City this past Sunday. It was only $7! I love that movie. I got that, From Hell, and There's Something About Mary.


----------

